# Pazi



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

First I want to say I am so sorry for your loss. I know its hard and I know it hurts so bad you can hardly get through the day. When my Allie passed I went minute to minute because the pain was more than I could handle. I can only say it does get easier as time goes by, but you never stop missing them. I believe we will see them again and it will be a happy forever reunion. It hurts so bad because we loved so much. Hugs..


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Joe I am so so sorry, feeling your pain like my own. Hugs.
Run free sweet baby, wish you stayed with your family much much longer.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joe*

Joe

I am so very sorry about Jack and Pazi. They are together now at the Rainbow Bridge. I will put their names on the Rainbow Bridge List. My Smooch and Snobear will take care of them!


----------



## joe09 (Oct 12, 2014)

Dear all Thank you so much your thoughts are so welcome and appreciated xxx


----------

